# [X]No arranca KDE (cerrado)

## ZenPiPerS

Hola,

Llevaba un tiempo sin actualizar el sistema y tras una actualización (bastante amplia) me han dejado de funcionar as X. Tras ejecutar startx aparece el logo de nvidia y luego en lugar de KDE aparece el entorno este minimalista de ventanas.

```
grep WW /var/log/Xorg.0.log

(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) The directory "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/local/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module freetype

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

(WW) NVIDIA(0): ACPI: Error: Unable to find the DOS (Enable/Disable output

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     switching) file path under /proc/acpi/video. The NVIDIA X

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     driver will not be able to respond to ACPI display change

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     hotkey events.

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "DMPS" is not used

```

```
/var/log/Xorg.0.log

(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(EE) Failed to load module "freetype" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) config/hal: couldn't initialise context: unknown error (null)

```

```
/etc/X11/xorg.conf

# File generated by xorgconfig.

#

# Copyright 2004 The X.Org Foundation

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# The X.Org Foundation BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of The X.Org Foundation shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from

# The X.Org Foundation.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the xorg.conf(5) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the font modules

#    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

    Load       "dri"

#     Load   "v4l"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# 

     FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

     FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

     FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

     FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

     FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

     FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

     FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

     FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

     FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

     FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

     FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

     FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

     FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

     FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

     FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

     FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option   "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for Xorg

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xorg"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "es"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "es"

    Option "XkbOptions"   "eurosign:e"

    Option "XkbVariant" "es"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "Auto"   # Auto detect

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"   "256"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"   "150"

# Mouse wheel mapping.  Default is to map vertical wheel to buttons 4 & 5,

# horizontal wheel to buttons 6 & 7.   Change if your mouse has more than

# 3 buttons and you need to map the wheel to different button ids to avoid

# conflicts.

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5 6 7"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the xorg.conf man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor VAIO"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   31.5

#    HorizSync   30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync   31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync   15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 50-70

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset   "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver     "nvidia"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks   25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "My Video Card"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    Option      "DMPS" "on"

    Option   "RenderAccel" "on"

    Option   "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

    Option   "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

#   Option   "NvAGP" "1"

   # unsupported card

    #VideoRam    2048

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "My Video Card"

    Monitor     "Monitor VAIO"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x800"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

    Option "AllowEmptyInput" "false"

EndSection

# Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

# EndSection

# Section "Extensions"

#   Option   "Composite" "Enable"

# EndSection

```

¿Qué puede estar pasando?

Un Saludo!

----------

## Stolz

Si aparece el entorno de ventanas twm enotnces Xorg está funcionando correctamente. Seguramente la actualización haya sobrescrito el valor de la variable XSESSION o si has actualizado baselayout/openrc entonces XSESSION ya no se indica más en  /etc/rc.conf sino en /etc/env.d/90xsession.

----------

## ZenPiPerS

Hola Stolz,

He revisado la variable XSESSION en /etc/rc.conf y la tengo descomentada y como XSESSION="kde-4.3", se me habia olvidado comentarlo en el post anterior :p.

El fichero /etc/env.d/90xsession no existe, no tengo instalado openrc.

Un Saludo!

----------

## opotonil

Yo la tengo como:

```

XSESSION="KDE-4"

```

¿Has probado con "startkde"?

Salu2.

----------

## pcmaster

Se te ha actualizado XOrg a la última versión. Además de que tuve el mismo problema (poniendo el archivo /etc/env.d/90xsession pareció solucionarse) el gestor de inicio slim se ponía al 100% de CPU en un núcleo del procesador. Además, conseguí que iniciase correctamente xfce4 (es el que uso habitualmente) al iniciar las X con startx, pero NO desde login gráfico con slim.

Al final para que funcionase todo bien tuve que volver a la versión anterior de Xorg.

Mira también este hilo: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-803474-highlight-slim.html?sid=1ac1e2f6535b1252f15445bec47cbad6

----------

## ZenPiPerS

He probado con "kde4" pero hace lo mismo.

startkde me devuelve lo siguiente:

```
$DISPLAY is not set or not connecto to the X server

```

Voy a echar un vistazo a lo que comenta pcmaster y os cuento.

Un saludo!

----------

## Txema

¿Qué tienes en /etc/X11/Sessions/?

Te convendría instalar elogv y mirar detenidamente todos los elogs de los paquetes actualizados, casi seguro que no has hecho algo que te pedía algún paquete actualizado (ignora los que tienen el punto verde y revisa todos los demás)

Saludos.

----------

## ZenPiPerS

Hola,

En /etc/X11/Sessions tengo lo siguiente:

```
ls /etc/X11/Sessions

KDE-4  Xsession
```

Estoy emergiendo elogv y voy a echarle un ojo.

Un Saludo!

----------

## Txema

Tu variable Xsession no puede ser la que se te ocurra, tiene que coincidir con lo que tengas en Sessions, así que tienes que tenerla así, como dijo ya opotonil:

```
XSESSION="KDE-4"
```

Saludos

P.D: recuerda, las mayúsculas importan en linux  :Wink: 

----------

## ZenPiPerS

Hola,

Ya tengo la variable XSESSION="KDE-4" antes tenía XSESSION="KDE-4.3" pero siempre me funcionó. 

Es curioso que si desde que se inicia twn y escribo en un terminal startkde se ejecuta KDE perfectamente.

Le estoy dando vueltas pero nosé por donde tirar :s

Un Saludo!

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Solo por curiosidad ¿editaste y cambiaste el /etc/conf.d/xdm? y ¿colocaste alli dentro de xdm el kdm?

----------

## ZenPiPerS

Hola,

Así tengo el /etc/rc.conf/xdm

```
# We always try and start X on a static VT. The various DMs normally default

# to using VT7. If you wish to use the xdm init script, then you should ensure

# that the VT checked is the same VT your DM wants to use. We do this check to

# ensure that you haven't accidentally configured something to run on the VT

# in your /etc/inittab file so that you don't get a dead keyboard.

CHECKVT=7

# What display manager do you use ?  [ xdm | gdm | kdm | kdm-4.3 | gpe | entrance ]

# NOTE: If this is set in /etc/rc.conf, that setting will override this one.

#

# KDE-specific note:

# - If you are using kdeprefix go with "kdm-4.Y", e.g. "kdm-4.3".

#     You can find possible versions by looking at the directories in /usr/kde/.

# - Else, if you are using KDE 3 enter "kdm-3.5"

# - Else, if you are using KDE 4 enter "kdm" without a version

DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm-4.3"

# Set whether xorg should depend on hald or not. If set to 'auto' then the init

# script tries to determine the dependency on hald automatically, by examining

# xorg.conf files on various locations. If you have built xorg without hal

# use-flag, you should set 'no' here.  If xorg has been built with hal then you

# may set 'auto' or 'yes' here.

# Possible values are: [ yes | no | auto ]

NEEDS_HALD="auto"

```

Un Saludo!

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *ZenPiPerS wrote:*   

> Hola,
> 
> Así tengo el /etc/rc.conf/xdm
> 
> ```
> ...

 

No leiste bien los comentarios del archivo xdm

```
# - Else, if you are using KDE 4 enter "kdm" without a version
```

Dice claramente si usas KDE 4 coloca "kdm" sin la versión, entonces quedaria asi:

DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm"

Espero sea lo que buscas.

----------

## cameta

¿Has probado a hacer etc-update?

Con eso se actualizan archivos de configuración.

----------

## ZenPiPerS

ya he probado con la variable DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm" y tampoco va.

Si he echo el etc-update.

Hice un emerge -e world por si hubiera quedado algp por ahí sin emerger pero el problema persiste. Ya nosé por dónde tirar. De todos modos estoy pendiente de que me llegue un disco duro donde supongo que alojaré el sistema por lo que al empezar de nuevo solucionaré el problema  :Very Happy: 

Un Saludo!

----------

## cameta

Prueba esto:

```
which kdm
```

Si no te encuentra nada

has esto

 *Quote:*   

> env-update && source /etc/profile

 

vuelve a hacer 

```
which kdm
```

Y poner

DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm" en /etc/conf.d/xdm

----------

## ZenPiPerS

Hola Cameta,

He probado lo que me aconsejaste pero sigue igual, no le voy dar mas vueltas y aprovechando que cambio de HD voy a reinstalar el sistema.

Un saludo y gracias!

----------

